# A sneak peek into my segmented twisted mind



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

This is one of about a dozen of these which will make up the feature ring of my biggest segmented attempt ever. each of these have 590 individual pieces. When the upper and lower rings are added, the feature ring alone will have over 10,000 pieces. Please enjoy. 
This picture will be replaced with a more recent one when I get to work.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

WOW...that's incredible!
Evrytime your projects come up here I am amazed by all of your designs!
I will be following this thread!
:yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*twisted cylindrical segmented mind...*

When does the book come out? You would have lots of wonderful pictures to show for examples. Great stuff even in the initial stage. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That pic makes my brain hurt! :blink: That's freakishly amazing!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, I dont even know what to say to that. I was impressed with the finished projects with 600 segments. Now your posting 1 segment that contains 600 segmants. Unreal. Thats just sick!!!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Holy crap! How do you comment on that?

Pleeeease show us a lot of progress pictures.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow !! Makes me wonder why I even try turning projects at all?
Looking at something this nice makes me want to give up and sell all of my equipment. Not! Actually it makes me want to try harder or just stay with what I do best. What ever that might be? Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill, you produce mind-blowing work.

I hereby resolve that if ever I attempt segmented turning, I won't be showing pix of it within 3 pages of one of your posts.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Bill That is incredible. Very well done. Look forward to seeing the final piece.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

There are no words to describe this. I think we are witnessing a brilliant mind and not a twisted one. Your work stands alone. I too will be watching as you progress. I hope you are taking alot of photos and post them. Thanks for showing and sharing.


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

Unreal!!!! Is all I can think right about now!! Very impressive, Bill!!!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys are too kind, thank you. It all comes down to stop sticks on the miter sled. It's the only way to be totally accurate. Now I just need a lathe big enough to turn it when it's done.. Anyone have a used American Beauty or maybe a VB36?:thumbsup:
And then there were 2 & 1/2


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

I think the next step from there requires reconstituting wood at a molecular level ;-)


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

What a meticulous design Bill! I read that your Monsoon piece had 1500 pieces and took over 6 months to make... how long do you think this one will take? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I have no idea on this one. The techniques and patterns for this are completley uncharted areas. I don't even have a lathe big enough to turn it yet. Monsoon was only the 15th turning I ever made so I didn't have nearly the knowledge I have now. I think I'll have the feature ring done by the end of march.

BTW I miscounted. There are 642 pieces in each one of these.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

that is amazing WOW what can anyone say :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually think this would look better as a flatwork piece. Sort of a marquetry table top of some sort. You can use those as the outter edges and come up with some great design on the inner half. This way this pattern can be observed fully. Just a thought.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

The only problem with that is once there's a table top in my shop, there's no room for me.:laughing: I have about 2- 5 foot squares of walking space in my little 12x20 shop. I could win an award for cramming the most tools into the smallest space. Most of what I build is done at the end of the table saw that sticks out into the middle of the room. Good idea though. If I sliced these up into marquetry they would go a long way. These are 1-1/4" thick.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow..thats all i got..wow


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

The canadian may have the lathe for you..........)


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually I'd have even more swing.:thumbsup:


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> Actually I'd have even more swing.:thumbsup:


 And quite a bit more pony power!!!!! Nice ride as well as the segments!


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

And all this time, I've been working on figuring out how to turn a bowl out of 1 piece of wood. I really gotta step up my game now. Clearly, I'm slacking.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I started yesterday around 7:00am cutting pieces for the rest of the snowflake pieces. I was still cutting at 6:00pm. Would have kept going but I ran out of wood. Switched to working on another humidor, I'll post pics of that once I make more progress. My LOML works the next 3 nights so I should make some good progress. Some say I must have a lot of patience, actually I'm anxious to keep working on it to get it done.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

4 down, I think 6 to go.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill Wyko said:


> 4 down, I think 6 to go.


Those are looking gorgeous, can't wait to see what this ends up looking like.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, It's funny, people say I must have a lot of patience. Actually, I'm with all of you, I can't wait to see where it goes and how it ends up.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

What are you going to make with it


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's an example. I made this one in 2006, it was the 15th thing I had ever turned. The panels you see, will become a feature ring like the one on this vessel only about twice the diameter. I have a new Powermatic 4224 on the way. Until today, I didn't even have a lathe big enough to turn it.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, sorry to dig this out of the archive but how did you get on with your vase? I hope you got it done because it looks great so far!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

WOW!!! seems to be the operative word.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't even imagine making something with that many pieces! You sir, are amazing!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah Bill I hope you made more progress. You can't leave us hanging on this one.:laughing: Way to much amazement and interest for that.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

wmc1965 said:


> The canadian may have the lathe for you..........) Woodturning with 150hp lathe -Crazy Canadian Woodworking - YouTube


I think when the good Lord passed out brains, this guy thought He said 'trains' and missed his.....


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much. I had to set it aside for a little bit. i own a mobile electronics business and we do a lot of custom stuff. I've been working days & evenings to finish a truck for the SEMA show in Las Vegas at the end of October. I should be done in a couple weeks. It really sucks to get a Powermatic 4224 and not have time to use it right now. I'll be posting pix of the truck soon. even though you don't see any of the wood in the install, it's the main structure of the build. Should qualify as wood working,:thumbsup: The truck is a 2012 F350 4 door dually with a huge lift kit by Rize industries. More soon.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Bill Wyko said:


> Thanks very much. I had to set it aside for a little bit. i own a mobile electronics business and we do a lot of custom stuff. I've been working days & evenings to finish a truck for the SEMA show in Las Vegas at the end of October. I should be done in a couple weeks. It really sucks to get a Powermatic 4224 and not have time to use it right now. I'll be posting pix of the truck soon. even though you don't see any of the wood in the install, it's the main structure of the build. Should qualify as wood working,:thumbsup: The truck is a 2012 F350 4 door dually with a huge lift kit by Rize industries. More soon.


Man waiting to use that new lathe is rough. Requires patients which we know you have.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Yeah Bill I hope you made more progress. You can't leave us hanging on this one.:laughing: Way to much amazement and interest for that.


Yeah I agree! We need an update. Those pieces are amazing! I would be to nervous to turn those. But I dont think there is a better way to break in a new lathe than with a project like this.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hwood said:


> Wow..thats all i got..wow


+1


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I cannot see a thing


----------

